# help



## angiebell (Mar 23, 2010)

is there any kind of help 2 pay 4 ivf in ireland ?


----------



## Lychee (Jul 15, 2009)

Short answer: no.  It's crazy.  You can claim back at the end of the year and you get a few hundred back (I think that's about it).  I still have to file mine from last year.  They are trying to legislate to get it on the HSE system---But do you think they can do anything efficiently?   Write to your local TD maybe? There's a good book called Trying to Conceive (TTC) The Irish Couples Guide by Fiona MacPhillips.  I got mine from the library---I think it was published last year. It goes through all of the options and mentions the costs involved and briefly mentions govn't action on the issue.  It's so expensive!


----------



## angiebell (Mar 23, 2010)

dats great i will have 2 check dat book out ! it is soo hard knowing dat ders no help 4 us !tanx a mill 4 ur reply


----------

